# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Sending An Email With Data From Access - But It Is Several Records For Each Email Add

## tigers

Hi,
I'm trying to see if I can do this myself without having to bother our IT department. 

I have a list of 50 people and they need to get a report for 5 records they are responsible for. So, if I was doing this the old fashioned way, I'd set up a report in access and have it break at each person then print and send 50 reports via snail mail to each person. I would love to be able to use access. 

I tried the Word Merge Function under external data but it is sending one email for each of the 5 records so that ends up in 250 emails sent out and the recipients will get annoyed. I want it all consolidated into one email (5 records per email per email address so that I'm only sending out 50 emails.

Any ideas? I would greatly appreciate any help and I just have a feeling there might be an easy answer I'm not seeing. 

thanks!!
Christina

----------


## NauticalGent

Christina,

Have you figured this out yet, or do you still need a solution?

----------

